# Cat Restraint Bags (pros and cons?)



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever used these? My vet said I needed to force feed my non-eating kitty if the injection of appetite increaser she gave her failed to do it's job. I tried doing that just now and was met with so much resistance that I now have to wait until hubby comes home to help me hold her - meanwhile I will clean the food off me! I was wondering if these work and if anyone here has used them before. Is it worth the $20.49.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

i would first try if she can be wrapped in towel - another form of restrain. she may be freaking out, so then bag will probably not work as well..

i havent seen anything like that bag before so will not help. but look for its reviews on amazon and pet websites.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I would not buy that..or any....I did and ended up throwing it away.
They run so small. The largest one is still tiny. It sounds like a great idea, but in reality a towel would do a better job. It is so hard to try to get a resistant kitty into it! just about impossible. Maybe a docile one, but then you would not need a restraint..sorry, I really wasted my money on not one, but 2!!! I was trying to be positive about them but neither worked out...they are very hard to pit the cat in, nevermind finding one to fit!!
Good Luck! it you find an easy way, please let me know!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't think of any instance offhand that I'd stick one of my boys in that thing, but then, they are pretty well behaved when I have to do anything with them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I keep my girls in these about 20 hours a day.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

marie73 said:


> I keep my girls in these about 20 hours a day.


well, you are very cruel!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I keep my girls in these about 20 hours a day.


LOL...I do enjoy your sense of humor, Marie!

I haven't used one of those bags, but to me it looks like more trouble than it would be worth. I don't recall the background with your non-eating kitty, but unless you've exhausted all possibilities, I'd try other/positive approaches, such as letting her lick food off your finger. Alternatively, as others have suggested, wrapping kitty in a towel would likely be an easier approach if you do have to force feed.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The battle to get them in would be epic.

I just lost at a round of flea meds with Fay. It takes a team to hold her, part the fur and get the drops on the skin correctly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I keep my girls in these about 20 hours a day.


 
I know you are joking!! right?????? just kidding.....I KNOW you are joking..... 
right?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Susan said:


> I don't recall the background with your non-eating kitty, but unless you've exhausted all possibilities, I'd try other/positive approaches, such as letting her lick food off your finger. Alternatively, as others have suggested, wrapping kitty in a towel would likely be an easier approach if you do have to force feed.


Due to popular opinion I have abandoned the idea of this. Besides, by the time it arrives I probably won't need it anymore. Plus I am a sewer so can probably make on pretty easitly 
2 of my 5 old kitties have diarrhea and are not eating AT ALL, one since Mon night, the other since yesterday AM. I took both to the vet this AM ($306!!) and they were given subcutaneous fluids and injections to stimulate appetites and prevent naseua. To make a long story somewhat shorter, in the event the appetite stimulate did not work soon the vet told me I'd probably have to force some food into them to get things going. No surprise, the appetite increaser didn't work. Hubby towel wrapped the kitties while I put food on a popsicle stick and fed it to them. They just spit it out. It was a losing proposition and miserable for all of us. They won't eat - period, no matter what I try to feed them. I've tried all their favorite foods including tuna, canned chicken and treats, all of which they usually go crazy for. Not sure what will happen next. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings. They are both over 15, maybe even 16 by now (we don't know for sure). The vet said this can go either way at their age. I would be so sad to lose both of them at once. I hate thinking like this, but one never knows.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Marcia said:


> I know you are joking!! right?????? just kidding.....I KNOW you are joking.....
> right?


In the time it would take me to get *one* girl in there, I could have gone to the vet to get their nails clipped.

Twelve times.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Hubby towel wrapped the kitties while I put food on a popsicle stick and fed it to them. They just spit it out. It was a losing proposition and miserable for all of us. They won't eat - period, no matter what I try to feed them. I've tried all their favorite foods including tuna, canned chicken and treats, all of which they usually go crazy for. Not sure what will happen next. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings. They are both over 15, maybe even 16 by now (we don't know for sure). The vet said this can go either way at their age. I would be so sad to lose both of them at once. I hate thinking like this, but one never knows.


I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure it must be frustrating and heart-breaking. Perhaps you might try Nutri-Cal. You could try putting some on their paw to see if they would lick/groom it off...just a thought. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I might need one of those bags when Geets starts to get sub-Q fluids. Not sure if he will cooperate when the time comes. I only did Razzle once with fluids but he was to sick to complain
Kathy


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

OP, at this point you need to get food into them. What you feed them matters a whole lot less. Buy chicken baby food and a large syringe. Cut the tip so it's shorter and wider, then mix the baby food with just enough water (or unflavored pedialite) so the syringe can suck it up and squirt it out smoothly.

Have your hubby hold the towel-wrapped cat, stick the syringe into the side of their mouth, pointing backwards, and slowly press the plunger. Once you get them eating again it gets easier, but when cats stop eating their appetite decreases until you actually get something into them, IME.

If the syringe is a total failure then wipe the baby food onto their front legs so they'll be forced to clean it off, ingesting it on the way.

If they are becoming dehydrated the pedialite will help. You can find it in the baby section of pharmacies usually. Low sodium chicken broth might help too. Either of those will need to be syringe fed to your cats. Aim for many many small meals each day, with a liquid at the end.

Good luck!


----------

